

Lessons from Altoona: What Facebook's newest data center can teach us - ipozgaj
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2910014/cisco-subnet/lessons-from-altoona-what-facebooks-newest-data-center-can-teach-us.html

======
nbm
The referenced video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLEawo6OzFM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLEawo6OzFM))
is a great introduction to Facebook's datacenter fabric as deployed in
Altoona.

